# Printed resources to learn Tagalog



## iggyca

I'm looking to order a good Tagalog book to help me out. I live in Canada and the only books I can find here are small travellers pocket books with phrases but very little explanations. 

What I'm really look for is a book that explains in depth about affixes, how they are used etc. I've heard the father Leo English is a good one.

Any advice would be appreciated before I go choose one.


----------



## Paul_B

The best book I've found so far is *Basic Tagalog for Foreigners and Non-Tagalogs* by Paraluman Aspillera. You can find the Table of Contents using Google. Unfortunately it's not the most thorough book, so you'll have to use it in conjunction with other Tagalog resources.


----------



## romelako

Unfortunately there aren't many printed resources of Tagalog that are worth reading.  Actually, there really aren't a lot of resources.  This website:

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_Homepage99/learning_tagalog_on_this_site.htm

...is a pretty good website to start learning the grammar basics.  It even has a list of Tagalog verbs with both their Actor-Focus and Object-Focus forms.  I wouldn't recommend the reading examples as they are the older forms of Tagalog and some are difficult to understand.

There are still so many more affixes that aren't covered at that website.  I haven't been able to find a website that has all of the affixes, so it's very difficult.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mikeneve

The best book out there is Tagalog Verb Guide by Hawkins and Gallo-Crail. The hardest part of learning Tagalog is verb focus and orientation. If you can get that down, then the language comes easy. The book really breaks it down and make learning easy.


----------

